# AIM video chat now compatible w/iChat?



## AdrianL (Jul 23, 2003)

AOL announced a new version of AIM with video chat that is compatible with iChat.... 
http://media.aoltimewarner.com/media/cb_press_view.cfm?release_num=55253764
is this the alternative to Yahoo chat (which sucks by my experiences) Any one try the new AIM with iChat with another PC user?


----------



## capitalK (Oct 21, 2003)

Here is a thread from last week about this release.


----------



## AdrianL (Jul 23, 2003)

Oh, sorry...







If I knew I wouldn't of posted


----------

